# Stressed out  !



## Emtsgv (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello everyone so I'm taking my first try at the NREMT exam in two weeks, I cannot stop thinking about this test. As I was told by plenty of EMTs you know it or you don't... I feel I do and passing Emt class backs that up I keep doubting my self and haven't even taken the test because I hear its trying to trick you with weird wording.

I do poorly with trick questions but I know my stuff..

I needed to vent !

Anyone else go thru this?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 9, 2013)

You will be fine. Just read the question thouroughly and choose the best answer. Always think ABCs and you will be fine. 

Also plenty of online resources to help you practice.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 9, 2013)

They aren't trick questions. There is a correct answer. If you know the material from your book, you'll easily find the correct answer. NREMT is blown way out of proportion. Keep studying and practicing. Take a deep breath and relax. It's truly not that bad.


----------



## Emtsgv (Aug 9, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> You will be fine. Just read the question thouroughly and choose the best answer. Always think ABCs and you will be fine.
> 
> Also plenty of online resources to help you practice.



Thank you for replying yah always ABC . LIFE over LIMB! Gotcha

Question someone told me to study NREMT skill testing sheets but I was looking at bleeding control and it went from , 

Direct pressure
Tourniquet
No raise above heart or pressure point ..


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 9, 2013)

Emtsgv said:


> Direct pressure
> Tourniquet
> No raise above heart or pressure point ..



Those are the correct new steps, and have been for a couple years


----------



## Emtsgv (Aug 9, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> They aren't trick questions. There is a correct answer. If you know the material from your book, you'll easily find the correct answer. NREMT is blown way out of proportion. Keep studying and practicing. Take a deep breath and relax. It's truly not that bad.



I need to relax lol ill try that everyone's making out to sound like this big monster that is the hardest thing in the world

They always say man the phrases are insane

So thanks for letting me know its not so bad

I'm useing my book and NREMT skill sheets to study good or bad idea


----------



## Emtsgv (Aug 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Those are the correct new steps, and have been for a couple years



In my text book Brady 12 edition

It says 
Direct pressure
Raise above heart
Pressure bandage 

Last resort tourniquets 

Confused should I go by NREMT skill sheet then


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 9, 2013)

Emtsgv said:


> Confused should I go by NREMT skill sheet then



Yes. No more pressure points/elevation...


----------



## Mariemt (Aug 9, 2013)

Emtsgv said:


> In my text book Brady 12 edition
> 
> It says
> Direct pressure
> ...



Brady, among all the other books are a little outdated.  No more elevation. 

Also, my test had o2 titration


----------



## Emtsgv (Aug 9, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> Brady, among all the other books are a little outdated.  No more elevation.
> 
> Also, my test had o2 titration



Dang... I'm screwed lol


----------



## Gastudent (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't stress out man the basic test isn't that bad. I didn't think the questions themselves were that hard. What was hard about it is that they asked medium level questions in really tricky ways. They love to use big words. The best thing you could do is brush up on your medical terms. Good luck with the test.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2013)

You really shouldn't worry too much about the basic test. Generally speaking the questions are going to have a single correct answer, one almost correct answer (it looks right except that one minor little thing), and a couple of distractors that are probably clearly wrong. Just make sure that you review the material, if you've done well on exams during the course, you should do fine on this exam. Also review the skill sheets, they are probably among the most up to date as far as what the NREMT requires.

An example of that is the deletion of pressure point and use of elevation as far as bleeding control is concerned. Just simply apply direct pressure and if that fails you apply a tourniquet. Of course you also need to remember the steps you should take when applying a tourniquet, including documentation. It's things like that you have to remember.

Know the thing to remember is the priorities that you use when you do things to the patient. Remember to choose things that are life over limb or things that would be safest for the patient.

Above all, do not stress about this exam. It should not be anymore difficult, really, than the exams that you have taken in the class. It is okay to be nervous about the exam. That is what is going to drive you to study. What you do not want to be is so nervous that your mind goes blank and you can't think. Studying too much can cause that. Worrying too much about it can cause that.

You're almost there, don't stress too much, and knock the exam out of the ballpark!


----------



## Emtsgv (Aug 10, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> You really shouldn't worry too much about the basic test. Generally speaking the questions are going to have a single correct answer, one almost correct answer (it looks right except that one minor little thing), and a couple of distractors that are probably clearly wrong. Just make sure that you review the material, if you've done well on exams during the course, you should do fine on this exam. Also review the skill sheets, they are probably among the most up to date as far as what the NREMT requires.
> 
> An example of that is the deletion of pressure point and use of elevation as far as bleeding control is concerned. Just simply apply direct pressure and if that fails you apply a tourniquet. Of course you also need to remember the steps you should take when applying a tourniquet, including documentation. It's things like that you have to remember.
> 
> ...



First id like to say thank you for replying these words hit me and made me feel calm!

i currently am not using my Brady EDITION 12 because so far a few things are not matching CURRENT nremt Standers!

im useing "dot emt curriculum" PDF file which shows EVERYTHING

do you advise me to continues this ?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 10, 2013)

I would say that you should use whatever resource you used to pass your exams in the program. If your program is OK for NREMT certification, you shouldn't have too much of a problem passing the NREMT written if you did well in the course. It's really that simple.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't get test anxiety so I don't really understand it. 

It's a test, yes you have to know the material but if you have good test taking skills it makes things drastically easier.

DO NOT CRAM. You said it yourself, you know it or you don't. Study before the exam for ~60 minutes every day then take one or two days off before the exam. I'm too lazy right now to go find the study but there's a few out there that have shown that you stop retaining information after X amount of time studying. If you're not retaining what you're looking at why are you spending that time doing it when you could spend it doing something productive?

Do not let the test and studying interrupt your routine. For example, if you go to the gym every day continue to do so. If you have to cut it short then fine but still take the time to make it there. 

Eat a good meal the night before and the morning before, lunch too if its in the afternoon. Don't overdo it though. 

Make sure you get a good night of sleep a few nights before the test and especially the night of.

Take your time. Read the question. You're correct in saying they try and trick you. They word the questions in a way that you need to pay close attention because they give you answers to either way you read it. Does that make any sense? Again,  I'm on day 4 of 6 and it's our busiest week of the year so I apologize for m crap grammar and questionably understandable statements.

Read all the answers, pick the best two, re-read the question and then pick your answer.

Stick with your first answer. It's been shown that its pretty common to select the correct answer originally and then change it to an incorrect one. Pick your answer and move on, trust your gut.

Remember, it's the NREMT-*B*. The B is for basic and the material is just that, basic. Scene safety, BSI, cABC. (Little c is for consider c-spine but remember, you can live paralyzed, you can't live without adequate ABC.

I didn't read the whole thread, sorry if I repeat something. The online test preps are great. Not only do they help you study and the better ones give you rationales to answers but they also help get you in the NREMT "mode". The questions aren't verbatim but they are similar in their structure and the 4 crappy answers. Pick the one that sucks the least  

Take a deep breath. It's just a test...you're not going to die if you fail. Relax, focus and get ready to start applying for jobs! 

Good luck!


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Emtsgv said:


> Hello everyone so I'm taking my first try at the NREMT exam in two weeks, I cannot stop thinking about this test. As I was told by plenty of EMTs you know it or you don't... I feel I do and passing Emt class backs that up I keep doubting my self and haven't even taken the test because I hear its trying to trick you with weird wording.
> 
> I do poorly with trick questions but I know my stuff..
> 
> ...



Read the entire question and then in your mind, or in writing, put into your own words what you feel the question is asking.

Then read each and every answer.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Emtsgv said:


> Hello everyone so I'm taking my first try at the NREMT exam in two weeks, I cannot stop thinking about this test. As I was told by plenty of EMTs you know it or you don't... I feel I do and passing Emt class backs that up I keep doubting my self and haven't even taken the test because I hear its trying to trick you with weird wording.
> 
> I do poorly with trick questions but I know my stuff..
> 
> ...



I'm going through it now, and did at every level, which includes EMT-B, EMT-I/99,and Paramedic. The NREMT-P written test was easy. It's just a glorified EMT-B test, but I have my paramedic paracticals next Saturday.

I hate these and I am very nervous about them, why?

1. Skill sheets- what a tremendous waste of effort. And failing a station for not saying scene safe/bsi after being in school for 2 years is ridiculous.

2. I may be smarter than my evaluator, who knows

3. The evaluator may not be paying attention and fail me for missing something I did

4. On a written test you are either right or wrong, skills testing is subjective and you are at the mercy of your evaluator.

I'll just be glad when it is actually over so I can pick up a book and learn something.


----------



## Emtsgv (Aug 11, 2013)

VirginiaEMT said:


> Read the entire question and then in your mind, or in writing, put into your own words what you feel the question is asking.
> 
> Then read each and every answer.



Thats a good tip im going to try that when im taking these practice test to get use to putting into play, every tip i get helps so i appreciate u responding and GL on all your up coming test u will pass for sure!


----------



## Emtsgv (Aug 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> I don't get test anxiety so I don't really understand it.
> 
> It's a test, yes you have to know the material but if you have good test taking skills it makes things drastically easier.
> 
> ...



You'r fine rob i was able to understand everything lol.

Thank you for responding to the post everyone helps me feel a little bit calmer with every reply, i was wondering im using the DOT CURRICULUM PDF file to just review not trying to cram everything just to brush up on what step goes in what order, Is this CURRENT guidelines, because my BRADY 12th EDITION bleeding control was OUT of date and i just got that book for my class so i was worried im studying the wrong materials, also a friend of mine who is a RN said think of the test as a "SAFETY TEST" they want to see how you will take care of a patient the safest way is that true?


----------

